# Ladies Dayton Huffman Indianapolis CL



## Hawthornecrazy (Jul 6, 2017)

This looks like it could be a very nice bike once cleaned up.
https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/bik/6188667967.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 6, 2017)

Email sent. Thanks!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 7, 2017)

1941 Top Flite


----------



## partsguy (Jul 7, 2017)

*This one won't last long!!*


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 7, 2017)

Awesome! Good Luck!
*Daton Hoffman Dixie Flier reduced to best offer - $725 (Greensburg)  hide this posting*
image 1 of 11
Nice barn find. Price can be varied. Will meet at the local police station to do exchange


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 7, 2017)

Damn she's pretty...if it were close I'd be fighting someone to get that


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Jul 7, 2017)

If you get it Mike or someone else here I would love to see that one once it's cleaned up. That color scheme is awesome. 

Thanks


----------



## kreika (Jul 7, 2017)

That's a long drive to the police station Mike!  Bwop bwop it's the sound of the police.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 7, 2017)

it's a pretty good deal. not amazing, but good. it's a 41, so the desirability is much lower than if it was a 40, and it's a girls. I'm guessing someone might be able to make a couple hundred if they wanted to do a clean and flip.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 7, 2017)

If I hear back, it's getting a clean & ride. No flip.


----------



## Kstone (Jul 7, 2017)

Ohh my godddd she needs to come live with me


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 8, 2017)

Well....I had a pending deal on this lady & had just set up a pick up at the upcoming Portland IN swap, but it looks like a local buyer is coming to get it tomorrow. Dang it! Anyone able to get her for me today??


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 8, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Well....I had a pending deal on this lady & had just set up a pick up at the upcoming Portland IN swap, but it looks like a local buyer is coming to get it tomorrow. Dang it! Anyone able to get her for me today??



dam that,s suck,sssss that,s a nice bike


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 8, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Well....I had a pending deal on this lady & had just set up a pick up at the upcoming Portland IN swap, but it looks like a local buyer is coming to get it tomorrow. Dang it! Anyone able to get her for me today??



Thats a bummer!  Hopefully it will work out for you Mike.


----------



## ratrodz (Jul 8, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Well....I had a pending deal on this lady & had just set up a pick up at the upcoming Portland IN swap, but it looks like a local buyer is coming to get it tomorrow. Dang it! Anyone able to get her for me today??




Sorry, my buddy couldn't do it til next weekend.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 10, 2017)

Well, that sucks, but it's the nature of the beast. I just hope it went to a loving home and NOT to the eBay parts scattering people! That is a real classic!


----------



## vincev (Jul 10, 2017)

yup,its gone.Hope she stays together.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 10, 2017)

waiting for the usual suspect to show up with his insincere denials...


----------

